# tree frogs and axolotls?



## lycanlordsbitch (Jul 21, 2008)

would it be possiable to house tree frogs and axolotls in the same tank. the tank would be an arboreal Vivarium with an aquarium at the bottem.

ta
sonia


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

not really axololts need nice cool (under 24C but around 16-20C is seen as a good temp range) temps while most tree frogs need quite warm temps (generally above 22C) also if a small tree frog ended up in the water i can see a large axie eating it or at least bits of it


----------



## Herp breeder (Jan 8, 2009)

i wud have 2 agree as an axie would have a go at the frog and wud end up the frog may drownas well. but i can see you keeping them together as long as the frog could have a heat lamp to keep he temp up just make sure that the axie's water is kept cool but if u do decide to do this then post some pics:no1:


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

same as above you might end up with a frog with one leg :lol2:


----------



## TheToad888 (Dec 18, 2008)

Yep, tree frogs are quite small and if it fell in the axolotl would attack if not eat it... so no i wouldn't do that if i were you!


----------



## ilovetoads2 (Oct 31, 2008)

I have thought of this kind of set up before without an animal in the water...but then realised that even if it were possible that crickets and possible locsts needed to feed the frogs would drown. Why not try a stack? If you do it right you can make it look like you have tree frogs at the top and those things in the water without them having access to eachother...just a thought. :2thumb:


----------



## lycanlordsbitch (Jul 21, 2008)

i was thinking about some small mess of something like that just over the water so they couldnt "meet" and would keep live food from drowing


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

i think ud have seriuos tempreture problems.. from what iv read ppl can have alot of problems keeping there axolotls cold enough, adding ice to the water ect.... and thats in winter!!! cant imagine trying to keep them cold whilst haveing an animal in teh same habitate taht u need to try n keep warm!! i just cant see taht working...


----------



## spend_day (Apr 10, 2008)

honestly i think your just asking for problems, imho the risk factors are just too high


----------



## MattDaLizard (May 28, 2017)

I am thinking of doing the same setup! But, I will have the frogs and the axis divided by an artificial mountain! Also, the tree frogs I’m getting prefer cold temperature. Sadly, they are extremely rare and are not legally in pet stores. I am buying them from Wikiri. I think that my tank will work.: victory:


----------

